
The major advancements in Deep Learning in 2016 - sameoldstories
https://tryolabs.com/blog/2016/12/06/major-advancements-deep-learning-2016/
======
sameoldstories
In a nutshell: \- Unsupervised Learning (GANs) \- NLP (JMT, DCN and GNMT) \-
Community (OpenAI, Partnership on AI, Open Source tools)

